# Spice



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Spice had a tumour so had to go to the vets yesterday for an op. The operation was a success and he is at home now.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope Spice bounces back quickly and is up to full strength soon 

I had to have a lump removed from one of my Dumbo's, Fudge and apart from having to go back and have the stitches glued because she scratched them, she was over it very quickly.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks. He is eating already.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad to hear the operation was a success. Wishing Spice a speedy recovery.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Glad to hear the operation was a success. Wishing Spice a speedy recovery.


Thanks. He had a scent gland tumour and scent gland removed months ago. This one was a different type. Spice is 3 now.


----------

